# SnoWay Help needed



## krashemall (Oct 23, 2012)

I jus tlooked and I posted my first post in the wrong area so I thought I would post it here instead.

OK everyone. I want to say hello and thanks for having a site where fellow snow removal techs can exchange ideas and help out. I come to this site with a question or two. I sent a message to Basher before I registered to this site, but I figured I would post it here to so if a resolution is made everyone can benefit. 

I thought I would ask if anyone has heard of the wired control box on a 22 series plow not working. I purchased a used plow from a guy who claimed it was a 2010 snoway predator model with DP but I can’t find serial numbers on it. My brother and I have fabricated a mount to fit my 1994 bravada and we were just trying to test the unit before final mounting and we can't get it to power up. 

Based on the research I have done, I have found a controller 96107382 on ebay and I tried to plug it into the system and I can’t get the power light to activate on the remote. I believe the control box to be the 96105084 model. I tested the motor directly and it spins so I don’t know where to start testing to see what is bad. I don't have lots of dollars to throw at buying more parts on ebay with unknown functionality. Any help from the group would be appreciated. I figured I should ask now before snow season fully hits.

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you pushing the on/off and DP button at the same time?


----------



## krashemall (Oct 23, 2012)

yes, I found that info in the manual I downloaded. I noticed you mentioned in another post where someone asked about wiring that there are fuses under the cover so i am goign to check that and then see what else can be done.


----------



## krashemall (Oct 23, 2012)

OK so I got to look at the plow tonight and the fuse holder under the cover has a 10amp fuse in working condition so now I need to see where to continue the troubleshooting.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check for a bad connection in the plugs. Careful unscrewing them if you do it improperly it will break wires.


----------



## krashemall (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't have to worry about breaking wires, the last guy cut off the original connector and put spade plugs on it. I got a controller from ebay and removed the connector on the end to match up the 3 wires exposed by the last guy...and the sytem does not power up. I believe that the "brain box" might be fried. 

Do you know of any way to repair it? Or know of someone with a replacement that is not the full price of new ones I found on the web? I don't want to make up a nightmare of switches to control this if I don't have to. I can send the brain box and controller some where if it can be fixed. I just know I am running out of fall and winter will be on in Nebraska.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

It's like a computer in your car.The brain boxes can't be fixed. Mine went out last winter, at 3am, when I went to start the plow route....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you getting 5 volts to the controller? is there 12 volts at the coils? Ebay would not be my choice for purchasing controls unless they are from a reputable dealer.

There is no repairing the receiver module (black box under the pump cover.) If you are considering building a harness buy the family pack of diodes.


----------



## krashemall (Oct 23, 2012)

I will double check the voltages and see if i have any volts to the controller or coils. If i don't have power out do I assume that the computer is dead?

Is there a part number for the family pack of diodes, or are you simply stating I will need lots of them to complete the project? 

If I try computer(blackbox) replacement, do the computers in the old style have any better reliabliity than the new style and/or is there a way to convert my older plow to the new pro series system? Thoughts?

my apologies if someone has already asked these questions, I didn't find them listed quite like this so I though it was best to ask, Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I was suggesting you would need a lot of Diodes, and a firm understanding of how to read electrical drawings.

Yes you can upgrade. We sell a upgrade kit. Check my website and give us a call

No I wouldn't assume anything yet. While it is pointing in that direction I'll email you a check list of possible culprets.

My address in in the signature send me a email title it snoway ? and I'll send you a check list before you replace it.


----------



## krashemall (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I thought that was what you meant but figured I better ask. I have done a bit of soldering on computer motherboards and have built a few kits with resistors and diodes and while in engineering classes I had to do the electronic circuit analysis to calculate what values were needed and then draw the diagram with CADD software...but that was a few years ago now so it is a good thing i have patience enough to read the layout I found in the manual. 

I saw your website and was unsure if that offer listed was actually an upgrade kit...I may try homebrew idea first, but I may just have to call and order something. thanks for your help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I did a "homebrew" just for fun one time. You can do it but it is a rat's nest and highly aggravating to trouble shoot. Suggestion, low amp fuses in all circuits. they are a combo of 24 and 16 watt coils so the amperage requirements are fairly low but without a limiter if they fail, they will flame.


----------

